# Macro lens help!



## WhidWhacker (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a Sony A330, and i was looking for a good macro lens.What do you suggest? my price range is anything less than a grand.
i was looking at the SAL-100M28.  Is that close enough for shots like this? Its a rusty chain link. If not, what kind of lens will achieve these results?


----------



## wtdeane (Dec 25, 2009)

The 100 2.8 is wonderful.  Good price and a good piece of glass.

If you can find a Minolta equivalent, you will be able to get a better price and just as good if not better piece of glass.

Cheers,
Tyler


----------

